# What does Streaming Device Leo3 mean



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

I just got a new Mini v2 from E-Bay and after moving the unit to my TiVo account my TiVo account listed the Mini with the following words:

Mini *My Gym RF Mini*
A93-0001-xxxx-xxxx
TiVo Mini 2 -TiVo
Streaming Device Leo3 
Add extended warranty

I understand all but the words *Streaming Device Leo3 *, does anybody know what that means ? (My Gym RF Mini is the name I gave the Mini v2)


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Leo could be an internal codename. I vaguely recall other astronomic terms before. They call the 4XL 'Helium' in fcc documents. Leo could be a constellation or zodiac sign. That's just a W.A.G.

The 3 probably refers to the RA93 portion of the model #, or being a 3rd generation extender (Preview, Mini, Mini2).


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

lessd said:


> I just got a new Mini v2 from E-Bay and after moving the unit to my TiVo account my TiVo account listed the Mini with the following words:
> 
> Mini *My Gym RF Mini*
> A93-0001-xxxx-xxxx
> ...


Hi,
I don't know what "Streaming Device Leo3" stands for either but I have it on all 3 of the V2 mini's I got off of Ebay. I am curious if it is common to all V2's or just the ones from Ebay.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

People had/have the Leo3 line on their order receipts directly from tivo.com as well.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> Leo could be an internal codename. I vaguely recall other astronomic terms before. They call the 4XL 'Helium' in fcc documents. Leo could be a constellation or zodiac sign. That's just a W.A.G. The 3 probably refers to the RA93 portion of the model #, or being a 3rd generation extender (Preview, Mini, Mini2).


Oh so that's what Helium means. Now I feel like an idiot from a prior post last year talking about the "Helium DVR" like it was some sort of Cloud DVR service that TiVo was working on, haha, Doh!  Why didn't you set me straight back then, Big Jim?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Yes Leo is the code name for the Mini. I have one that I "aquired" prior to the Mini being released to the public and it's listed on my accout as a Leo Prototype. There is a minor difference between it and the production model, so I assume the original Mini was the Leo2 and the new one with RF is the Leo3.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

HarperVision said:


> Oh so that's what Helium means. Now I feel like an idiot from a prior post last year talking about the "Helium DVR" like it was some sort of Cloud DVR service that TiVo was working on, haha, Doh!  Why didn't you set me straight back then, Big Jim?


I saw that. lol. Had a good reason, but now the pattern has revealed itself.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> I saw that. lol. Had a good reason, but now the pattern has revealed itself.


Gee thanks! 

"It's always better to keep your mouth closed and be thought a fool than open it and prove it!"


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Lol, I mean the code name pattern has revealed itself.


----------

